# Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos -- An Epic Tale of Rhythm!



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?

When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...

The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!



            ​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks, Betsy and Ann.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Cha Cha Cha!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

*A trailer teaser for this epic tale of rhythm!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0nzk2fYbuA*​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

An EPIC tale of rhythm ... the first in the Cairo Jim Chronicles!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

"If Mr. McSkimming's tongue were more firmly embedded in his cheek he'd risk permanent speech impediment." -- _Australian Book Review _


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

"When you tire of stories about the places and people you know, try the witty word play and over-the-top adventure of Cairo Jim for an outrageous tonic." -- The Age

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

[size=14pt]More 9 Diamonds Press book trailers here:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoBgs2ej8YI1U2K7d6v3P1g/videos​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Cha Cha Cha!​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

*Countdown deal now on!*

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

An epic tale of rhythm!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New trailer for _Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos -- An Epic Tale of Rhythm!_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0nzk2fYbuA​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Check out our YouTube channel for all our Cairo Jim and Phyllis Wong and other book trailers!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoBgs2ej8YI1U2K7d6v3P1g/videos​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> *A trailer teaser for this epic tale of rhythm!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0nzk2fYbuA*​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> "When you tire of stories about the places and people you know, try the witty word play and over-the-top adventure of Cairo Jim for an outrageous tonic." -- The Age
> 
> ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

*An Epic Tale of Rhythm! Cha Cha Cha!*​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

"If Mr. McSkimming's tongue were more firmly embedded in his cheek he'd risk permanent speech impediment."
-- Australian Book Review 
​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

[size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ



            ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

An Epic Tale of Rhythm!

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> An Epic Tale of Rhythm!
> 
> ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckwUlXeMymQ
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> An Epic Tale of Rhythm!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim on the Trail to ChaCha Muchos_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> The first astounding adventure of Cairo Jim!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback edition now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback version now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


New paperback available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


Paperback edition out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> Legend has it that somewhere in Peru, atop a towering, jungle-covered mountain, stand the ruins of ChaCha Muchos, the Lost City of the Dancers. What happened there nearly five hundred years ago remains a mystery. Who were these people? Why did they build their city so far from civilisation? And why, in the end, did the entire tribe dance itself to extinction?
> 
> When that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, sets out to solve the mystery, he doesn't know that he is not the only one on the trail to ChaCha Muchos ...
> 
> ...


New paperback edition now available!


----------

